# Problème avec les pièces jointes de Mail



## fabang (23 Janvier 2015)

J'utilise Mail avec un MacBook Air sous Maverick.
Je n'arrive pas à envoyer de mail avec une pièce jointe accessible à l'attention de destinataires sous Windows.
J'ai utilisé toute les méthodes trouvées ici et là sur le net, à savoir:
Mail Préférence Rédaction mode texte insertion de pièce jointe avec le trombone Compatibilité Windows coché
Mail Préférence Rédaction mode texte enrichi insertion de pièce jointe avec le trombone Compatibilité Windows coché
Mail Préférence Rédaction mode texte insertion de pièce jointe avec glissé du fichier
Mail Préférence Rédaction mode texte enrichi insertion de pièce jointe avec glisser du fichier
Mail Préférence Rédaction mode texte insertion de pièce jointe avec le trombone clic droit faire apparaitre comme un icone
Mail Préférence Rédaction mode texte enrichi insertion de pièce jointe avec le trombone clic droit faire apparaitre comme un icone
Mail Préférence Rédaction mode texte insertion de pièce jointe avec glissé du fichier clic droit faire apparaitre comme un icone
Mail Préférence Rédaction mode texte enrichi insertion de pièce jointe avec glisser du fichier clic droit faire apparaitre comme un icone

Le fichier apparait pour les utilisateurs Windows soit dans le texte, soit comme un icone inexpoitable dans le texte, mais pas comme une pièce jointe enregistrable. 
Ce problème à fini par me couter un gros soucis avec l'administration, maintenant je cours chez le voisin avec ma clé usb pour faire les envois important depuis un PC (Ca le fait bien rigoler).

Y a t-il une solution à ce problème ?? faut-il installer une autre messagerie sur le MAC pour avoir cette compatibilité. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ça me scotch un peu de ne pas pouvoir faire çà avec un MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si quelqu'un à une solution, je le remercie.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Janvier 2015)

déjà commencer par
tester Mail sur une session neuve test
(crée par preferences systeme)

Pareil ou pas?
si pareil c'est niveau OS

si pas pareil c'est dans ta session
(et sans doute soit la plist soit un ou des fichiers de Maildata)


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Janvier 2015)

Et depuis le webmail, t'as essayé ? Ça t'éviterais peut-être le voyage chez le voisin. (par contre, pour une voisine, c'est une approche à creuser)


----------



## bompi (23 Janvier 2015)

Ou utiliser Thunderbird, qui a aussi le mérite d'être gratuit : un peu lourd et d'une interface moins strictement OS X que d'autres mais robuste et fonctionnel.


----------



## fabang (23 Janvier 2015)

J'ai trouvé une solution, quand on clic sur le trombone pour insérer une pièce jointe, en bas de la fenêtre de sélection de fichier il y a "Envoyer de pièces jointes compatibles Windows" qui est coché par défaut. Si on décoche, le destinataire sous Windows voit bien l'élément en pièce jointe, et pas dans le corps du message. 
Curieusement donc il ne faut désélectionner l'option "compatible Windows" pour être compatible Windows??
Est-il possible que cette option soit toujours décochée par défaut ?


----------



## bompi (23 Janvier 2015)

Il faut aussi se dire que, en matière de messagerie, "être sous Windows" n'est pas très précis, vu que sous Windows _aussi_ il y a plein de clients de messageries.


----------



## fabang (24 Janvier 2015)

C'est sur, ce n'est pas précis. les destinataires en question sont des administrations (genre CNAV ou ARRCO dans le cas présent, et visiblement pas sous MAC). Ils me répondent en disant qu'ils ne peuvent pas ouvrir la pièce jointe quand elle apparait sous forme d'un icône dans le corps du message, ou qu'ils ne peuvent pas enregistrer la zone de texte dans le corps du message correspondant au fichier. Ils me demande de refaire un email et de mettre la pièce jointe en pièce jointe............ Quand je le fait avec un PC c'est nickel, avec le mac ça merde (merdait). Il y a un cas ou le MAC fait le boulot correctement, c'est quand je sélectionne une vingtaine de pièces jointes, quand c'est trop grand, les pièces ne sont plus dans le corps du message, mais en pièces jointes.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Janvier 2015)

il y aurait une autre solution qui devrait contenter tout le monde
au lieu d'envoyer les PJ via email
utiliser un espace en ligne  à toi qui sert de dépot de ces pj ( pour ensuite accès par le ou les destinataires)

Parmi les atouts
*aucune PJ envoyée via email
(tu envoies le moyen d'accès)
=>message ultra light en poids

* fichier  en ligne accessible par toutes plateformes

*et si tu choisis un service un peu évolué
les bons services permettent la lecture ouverture en ligne
=> un destinataire n'a pas besoin d'avoir sur son matosse des outils pour ouvrir le fichier
(c'est le site qui se démerde avec ses outils)
*le destinataire n'a pas besoin de downloader au sens plein , il ne le fait que si besoin


exemple classique
series de photos ( les vacances de kiki)
kiki à la plage,  kiki boit son café , kiki et son coup de soleil ,  kiki à l'aéroport etc
dans beaucoup de cas le destinataire n'a pas envie ni besoin de tout télécharger
=> espace perso avec galerie et album " kiki en vacances"  , et basta cosi
le destinataire regarde,   puis  telecharge ce qu'il veut vraiment

idem avec des rapports , des presentations , des films etc

d'ailleurs de plus en plus de services email proposent ce genre de gestion de PJ


----------



## Ibiscus (24 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Je suis un « switcher » non pas de PC vers Mac, mais d’Entourage vers Mail d’Apple, car Entourage de Microsoft n’est plus supporté depuis Office 2011, et avec Mavericks, et à plus forte raison Yosemite il fonctionnait de plus en plus mal -plus de synchro avec Contact par exemple-.

Je suis le secrétaire d’un club, dont beaucoup de membres sont sous PC, avec divers lecteurs de messagerie (pour répondre à Bompi : à mon humble expérience le problème des pièces jointes semble assez général quel que soit le lecteur de messagerie).
Lorsque j’ai envoyé mes premières pièces jointes avec Mail V 8.1 livré avec Yosemite, se fut le tollé : j’ai fait plusieurs tests, *si la récupération de la PJ n’est pas impossible, elle reste difficile et pas dans les habitudes de gens sous PC*. Impossible d’enregistrer, par exemple plusieurs pièces jointes en même temps…

Pour améliorer les choses, il faut choisir dans Mail :
Édition/Pièces jointes et on a accès à trois choix :

- Inclure les pièces jointes d’origine dans la réponse
- Toujours envoyer les pièces jointes compatibles avec Windows
- Veiller à toujours envoyer les pièces jointes en fin de message

que l’on peut cocher individuellement (le coche 2 répond à la question de fagang).

Mais, même en cochant les deux derniers, les gens sous PC rencontre les mêmes difficultés, sauf que les PJ apparaissent en fin de courriel.

Dans la version sous Yosemite, il y a une nouveauté « *Mail Drop* » : si les pièces jointes sont volumineuses, elles sont copiées sur le Cloud d’Apple et une adresse de téléchargement est donnée. Chouette, je me dis c’est la solution… mais c’était sans compter sur le manque de souplesse du système : c’est Mail qui décide, et pas moi de ce choix en fonction de la taille du fichier, et Mail a choisi plus de 20 Mo pour appliquer « Mail Drop ».
Or les F.A.I acceptent beaucoup moins que cela (moins de 4 Mo pour Numericable, du même ordre entre Orange-Free, mais plus de 12 Mo entre abonnés d’Orange, à mon expérience).

Donc j’ai cherché d’autres solutions :
- comme proposé plus haut « Thunderbird », mais n’est plus suivi que par une poignée de passionnés, ça date un peu, est-ce un logiciel à choisir pour les années à venir ?
- « AirMail 2 »  version 2 et « PostBox » Version 3,

J’ai expérimenté *PostBox V3, pour les pièces jointes vers les gens équipés de PC, ils sont pleinement satisfaits*. L’interface avec  « Contacts » fonctionne bien, juste parfois des traductions françaises manquantes, mais sur leur site on peut faire une proposition. Pour les grosses pièces jointes, il y a une interface avec Dropbox, etc… je suis en train de découvrir…

Pour AirMail 2, j’ai vu quelques limitations pour mes habitudes par rapport à PostBox, mais il faut que je fasse d’autres tests.

Pour en revenir au dernier post de fabang : je n’ai pas testé en décochant « Toujours envoyer les pièces compatibles Windows », s’il s’avérait que la traduction française soit inversée, ce serait vraiment très gros ! Personne ne l’aurait signalé à Apple jusqu’à présent ! Je vais tester… et je reviens vers vous.


----------



## Ibiscus (24 Janvier 2015)

Pour info : Extrait du mode d'emploi de Mail V8.1 (Yosemite)
*Envoyer des pièces jointes volumineuses à l’aide de Mail Drop*
_
Vous pouvez utiliser Mail Drop pour envoyer des fichiers dont la taille dépasse la limite autorisée par le fournisseur de votre compte de messagerie. Mail Drop charge les pièces jointes volumineuses sur iCloud, où elles sont chiffrées et stockées pendant 30 jours maximum._

_Si vous avez un compte iCloud et que vous y êtes connecté lorsque vous cliquez sur Envoyer, Mail envoie automatiquement les pièces jointes à l’aide de Mail Drop. Les pièces jointes Mail Drop ne sont pas comptabilisées dans le cadre de votre espace de stockage iCloud._
_Si vous n’avez pas de compte iCloud ou si vous n’êtes pas connecté, Mail vous demande si vous voulez utiliser Mail Drop (sélectionnez Ne plus me demander pour ce compte pour systématiquement utiliser Mail Drop)._
_Pour les destinataires utilisant Mail dans OS X Yosemite, les pièces jointes sont automatiquement téléchargées et incluses dans le message, comme une pièce jointe standard. Pour les autres destinataires, vos messages comprennent des liens permettant de télécharger les pièces jointes ; la date d’expiration des liens est également indiquée. 
Vous pouvez activer ou désactiver Mail Drop pour chacun de vos comptes. Choisissez Mail > Préférences, cliquez sur Comptes, sélectionnez votre compte, cliquez sur Avancé, puis sélectionnez ou désélectionnez l’option Envoyer les pièces jointes volumineuses avec Mail Drop._


----------



## Ibiscus (26 Janvier 2015)

J'ai fait la manip proposée par fabang en envoyant le même message avec ou sans le coche à "Toujours envoyer les pièces compatibles Windows", mon correspondant sous PC, m'a dit qu'il ne voyait pas la différence, qu'il devait faire un clic droit, une à une sur chaque photo à la fin du texte pour les enregistrer.
À mon avis la compatibilités windows doit porter sur autre chose, comme la présence d'une extension par exemple.
Ce qui déroute les gens sous PC, c'est de ne pas voir l'icon du fichier à enregistrer, mais de trouver, en lieu et place, dans le texte, ou à la fin du texte la photo ou le contenu du PDF. Mais aussi de ne pouvoir les enregistrer, contrairement à leur habitude, qu'après un clic-droit et qu'éléments après éléments. Alors évidement devoir donner un mode d'emploi, à distance, à des gens peu informés en informatique, à plus forte raison si c'est quelqu'un d'une administration    vaut mieux chercher à utiliser un autre logiciel que Mail


----------



## pascalformac (26 Janvier 2015)

Ibiscus a dit:


> J'ai fait la manip proposée par fabang en envoyant le même message avec ou sans le coche à "Toujours envoyer les pièces compatibles Windows", mon correspondant sous PC, m'a dit qu'il ne voyait pas la différence, qu'il devait faire un clic droit, une à une sur chaque photo à la fin du texte pour les enregistrer.
> À mon avis la compatibilités windows doit porter sur autre chose, comme la présence d'une extension par exemple.
> Ce qui déroute les gens sous PC, c'est de ne pas voir l'icon du fichier à enregistrer, mais de trouver, en lieu et place, dans le texte, ou à la fin du texte la photo ou le contenu du PDF. Mais aussi de ne pouvoir les enregistrer, contrairement à leur habitude, qu'après un clic-droit et qu'éléments après éléments. Alors évidement devoir donner un mode d'emploi, à distance, à des gens peu informés en informatique, à plus forte raison si c'est quelqu'un d'une administration    vaut mieux chercher à utiliser un autre logiciel que Mail


il ne faut pas oublier une autre chose:
BEAUCOUP de choses dépendent aussi d'elements hors Mail ( comme par exemple les encodages presentation des services email et... idem pour le logiciel de messagerie en face)
y a de tout  pj avec apercu -sans apercu , inserées dans le corps de texte , mises à la fin , avec sans icones etc


----------

